# Nakiri Knives....should he have more than one?



## wifeofachef (Dec 18, 2010)

My husband has a list of knives that he wants...that way I can use it for Christmas, b-days etc. without him having to tell me what to get him.  He has several different Nakiri knives on the list...I didn't know if it would be worth buying him several different types of Nakiri knives, or if I should only pick one Nakiri knife and try to move onto some others.  The reason I'm asking is b/c he has multiple Nakiris listed.....and I'm not sure whether he really wants them all or he was just giving me a option for pricing.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Wife,

Girl, that's one can of worms. 

From a purely utilitarian standpoint, if he's any good with a chef's knife, and has a very good one, even one nakiri is redundant.  Unless he's a collector, I'm going to guess that he only wants one.

The best place to start is with the chef's.  Assuming he has good skills, the 24cm, 10", 27cm range is most useful.  8"/210cm is needlessly short, 12"/30cm is awkward. 

If he already has a chef's and a petty is on his list, get the petty.  A petty takes the place of a boning knife, a parer, and almost every other short and medium knife you can think of. 

If he already has a petty, get a good, long bread knife like a MAC Superior 10.5" (oustanding knife). 

Then a long slicer.

Friends don't let friends buy Shun.

If there's anything else I can do to help, let me know.

Merry Christmas,

BDL


----------



## byrdie (Nov 24, 2010)

boar_d_laze said:


> Friends don't let friends buy Shun.


made me smile.

Back to the question. I really don't see why he would need more than one nakiri. I would assume that the knives that he listed are the list of acceptable knives.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

I find one Nakiri to be enough.  I've had several but the only one I've kept is a Shun.  

The older I get, the fewer knives I need.  Just something to keep in mind as you read and re-read your husband/s wish list.  But I still have too many.  Many for sentimental purposes; others because the "just look cool."


----------



## racineboxer (Dec 12, 2010)

I'd guess your husband only wants/needs one nakiri.

And if he wants a nakiri, get him a nakiri.  And if he wants a shun, get him a shun.  Love mine.


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

What you should do is ask your husband to explain his list.

A nakiri is not a particularly useful knife, frankly, so if he wants one there must be a reason. He might be collecting, or in love with these things, or maybe he's been told that it's wonderful and will be horribly disappointed, or who knows what. Before you drop a bunch of cash on knives, you should try to find out what he's looking for and why. From there, we can get much more detailed and specific.


----------

